# BeamDVD.de



## Riplex (28 Januar 2009)

Achtung vor Beamdvd.de !!!!


Ich habe mich am 23.1. bei BeamDVD angemeldet. Zuerst hört sich der Service ja nicht schlecht an.
29,70 € im Monat für eine Flat und ein Netzlaufwerk, wo man sich DVD´s direkt leihen und anschauen kann. Flux angemeldet und blöderweise Kontodaten rausgerückt. Warum soll man die Kontodaten eingeben ? Wegen der ab18 verifizierung. Naja, jetzt weiss ich das es wohl nicht nur dafür war.

Man sollte auf der Seite mit dem Tarifen das kleingedruckte lesen. Dort ist von einer Gebühr von 0,01 pro Std. die Rede die fällig wird für das Remote Laufwerk. Macht dann 90 € Einrichtung ! Natürlich im musste sogar ich, obwohl ich eine Auflösung von 1920x1200 verwende noch runterscrollen um es links unten diesen kleinen Schriftzug "90 € einmalig" zu entdecken.
Dann habe ich direkt die Anmeldung per E-Mail wiedderufen. In den AGB´s steht extra, das ein formlose E-Mail ausreichen würde.

Ein paar Minuten später bekomme ich diese Mail hier:

hallo



würden sie mir bitte den kündigungswunsch von der email adresse aus schreiben von der sie sich aus angemeldet haben? dann kann ich dem auch am wochenende entsprechen 


-------------

Sieht sehr professionel aus, oder ? Natürlich hatte ich die E-Mail Adresse auch verwendet für den Widerruf. Dies habe ich dann geantwortet.
Hab dann seit 3 Tagen nichts mehr von dieser Fa. gehört. Heute kontrolliere ich mein Konto. 119,70 € abgebucht von der Fa. Beam DVD !
In den AGBs steht, das man eine 14 Tage Testmitgliedschaft hat und in diesen Tagen sein Paket wählen soll. Wenn man das nicht macht, wird das teuerste
automatisch gewählt.

Hab das Geld nun zurückgebucht und werde mich wohl mit dieser Fa. rumschlagen müssen. Naja, zum Glück hab ich ne Internet Rechtsschutz Versicherung.
In den AGBs steht übrigens nichts von den 90 € Einrichtung. Ich hab denen natürlich auch gerade ne saftige E-Mail geschrieben und meine Einzugsermächtigung zurückgezogen und mit Anzeige gedroht, wenn die auch nur 1 Cent versuchen würden abzubuchen.


----------



## jupp11 (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

AchtungvorBeamDVD.de!!!!!! | VorsichtKunde | c't-TV Themenforen

BeamDVD - Spielfilm-DVDs über das Internet schauen - Golem.de


> Bis hierhin klingt das ungewöhnliche Projekt noch sehr interessant. Es hat aber mindestens einen großen Haken: Um das Abo abzuschließen, wird eine unverhältnismäßig hohe Einrichtungsgebühr von 90 Euro verlangt. Sie wird mit den Installationskosten für ein "eigenes Remote-DVD-Laufwerk" begründet. Das private Laufwerk gibt es so eigentlich nicht, stattdessen einen laut D. wachsenden Park an DVD-Laufwerken mit bereits eingelegten DVDs, auf die dann Kunden wechselseitig zugreifen.


----------



## c.garcia (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Hallo Herr C.,

Ich hatte Ihnen bereits im Heise Forum geantwortet. Bevor Sie immer wieder das gleiche in verschiedenen Foren posten, geben Sie mir doch bitte Gelegenheit zu antworten.

Selbstverständlich antworten meine Kolleginnen ebenfalls bestmöglich auf alle Mails an unsere Supportadresse. 

===========================
Meine Antwort bei Heise.de

Hallo Herr C.,

Erst einmal vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse und Ihre Anmeldung bei BeamDVD. 

Wir sind überzeugt mit unserem Angebot eine wertige Dienstleistung anzubieten. Im Gegensatz zu der hier oft erwähnten Nutzlosbranche steckt hinter BeamDVD viel Arbeit und ein ausgereiftes, nützliches, technisch aufwändiges Produkt.

Um so mehr sind wir überrascht das wir hier so schnell in diesem Forum landen. Wenn Sie unserem Support ein, zwei Werktage Zeit geben hätten, bin ich überzeugt, dass Ihnen meine Kolleginnen entsprecht zur Seite gestanden hätten, zumal wir momentan sehr viele - überwiegend sogar positive  - Kundenanfragen bekommen.

Ich habe mal Ihren Datensatz aufgerufen um mir ein Bild davon zu machen was passiert ist. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Sie über Ihren Gratisfilm hinaus, einen weiteren Verleihvorgang angestoßen haben. Wir schreiben auf unseren Seiten, dass ein Film kostenlos ist. Dieser ist auch mit dem Schriftzug "Gratis" gekennzeichnet.

Vor oder nach dem Konsum von diesem Gratis-Film können Sie binnen 14 Tagen jederzeit Ihre Anmeldung widerrufen. Das hat bei vielen Kunden schon ohne Probleme funktioniert und wird auch weiterhin funktionieren.

Allerdings beschränkt sich der Gratis Test auf diese eine DVD. Wir schreiben ja auch einen Gratis Film und nicht 10 Gratis Filme. Uns entstehen für das zur Verfügung stellen weiterer Filme schließlich ebenfalls Kosten.

Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt wenn Sie beginnen unseren Service über die kostenlose Test-Mitgliedschaft hinaus zu nutzen. Dies ist nicht nur bei uns der Fall, sondern bei allen Dienstleistern ähnlich die unter das Fernabsatzgesetz fallen.

Kündigungen innerhalb der 14Tage werden bei uns Kundenfreundlich als Widerrufswunsch akzeptiert. Das meine Kollegin Ihre Email Adresse nicht zuordnen konnte, war ein temporärer, technischer Fehler der schon am letzten Montag beseitigt wurde. Dieser Trat aber auch nur auf, wenn vor dem Abschicken der Mail - wie oben beschrieben - manuell ein zweiter Verleihvorgang angestoßen wurde.

Ich hoffe ich konnte den Sachverhalt etwas aufklären. 



Erst einmal vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse und Ihre Anmeldung bei BeamDVD. 

Wir sind überzeugt mit unserem Angebot eine wertige Dienstleistung anzubieten. Im Gegensatz zu der hier oft erwähnten Nutzlosbranche steckt hinter BeamDVD viel Arbeit und ein ausgereiftes, nützliches, technisch aufwändiges Produkt.

Um so mehr sind wir überrascht das wir hier so schnell in diesem Forum landen. Wenn Sie unserem Support ein, zwei Werktage Zeit geben hätten, bin ich überzeugt, dass Ihnen meine Kolleginnen entsprecht zur Seite gestanden hätten, zumal wir momentan sehr viele - überwiegend sogar positive  - Kundenanfragen bekommen.

Ich habe mal Ihren Datensatz aufgerufen um mir ein Bild davon zu machen was passiert ist. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Sie über Ihren Gratisfilm hinaus, einen weiteren Verleihvorgang angestoßen haben. Wir schreiben auf unseren Seiten, dass ein Film kostenlos ist. Dieser ist auch mit dem Schriftzug "Gratis" gekennzeichnet.

Vor oder nach dem Konsum von diesem Gratis-Film können Sie binnen 14 Tagen jederzeit Ihre Anmeldung widerrufen. Das hat bei vielen Kunden schon ohne Probleme funktioniert und wird auch weiterhin funktionieren.

Allerdings beschränkt sich der Gratis Test auf diese eine DVD. Wir schreiben ja auch einen Gratis Film und nicht 10 Gratis Filme. Uns entstehen für das zur Verfügung stellen weiterer Filme schließlich ebenfalls Kosten.

Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt wenn Sie beginnen unseren Service über die kostenlose Test-Mitgliedschaft hinaus zu nutzen. Dies ist nicht nur bei uns der Fall, sondern bei allen Dienstleistern ähnlich die unter das Fernabsatzgesetz fallen.

Kündigungen innerhalb der 14Tage werden bei uns Kundenfreundlich als Widerrufswunsch akzeptiert. Das meine Kollegin Ihre Email Adresse nicht zuordnen konnte, war ein temporärer, technischer Fehler der schon am letzten Montag beseitigt wurde. Dieser Trat aber auch nur auf, wenn vor dem Abschicken der Mail - wie oben beschrieben - manuell ein zweiter Verleihvorgang angestoßen wurde.

Ich hoffe ich konnte den Sachverhalt etwas aufklären.


----------



## Riplex (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Wieso kommen Sie eigentlich auf die Idee, solche Foren wie dieses hier nach negativer Kritik zu durchsuchen ? Hab Sie ein schlechtes gewissen, oder wollen Sie nur schauen ob sich schon Leute beschweren ?


----------



## dater (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Das kann man auch als Werbung sehen.Ist überigens nicht der erste Mitarbeiter der sein Arbeitgeber schön redet


----------



## Heiko (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Tragt Euren Privatkrieg woanders aus.


----------



## Heiko (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Ich hab mir die Seite mal angeschaut. Der Hinweis auf die 90 EUR einmalig ist schon etwas komisch angebracht. Vor allem hab ich in nur auf der einen Seite gefunden. Es macht auf mich schon den Eindruck als ob man ihn nicht unbedingt lesen soll...


----------



## dater (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Wenn man mal überlegt wievie DVD's man sich für 90 Euro in einer richtigen Videothek ausleihen kann


----------



## Heiko (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Es steht nirgends, dass der Dienst billiger als sonst was ist. Und gegen die 90 EUR hab ich grundsätzlich auch nichts. Nur der Hinweis sollte meiner Meinung nach etwas prominenter sein.


----------



## Teleton (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*



> Dort ist von einer Gebühr von 0,01 pro Std. die Rede die fällig wird für das Remote Laufwerk. Macht dann 90 € Einrichtung !


Dieser zusätzliche Cent pro Stunde, hat der überhaupt was mit den 90,- zu tun? Wie wird der berechnet, pro Stunde die das Laufwerk genutzt wird, oder pro eingerichteter Stunde (0,01x24 Stundenx30 Tagex12Monate?)

Und der hier,was soll das?





> Das Widerrufsrecht des Mitglieds erlischt vorzeitig, wenn BeamDVD mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Mitglieds vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen oder der Kunde diese selbst veranlasst hat. Bei BeamDVD.de ist das der Fall, wenn der Kunde sich vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist erstmals mit den ihm vom BeamDVD zur Verfügung gestellten Zugangsdaten unter BeamDVD.de angemeldet hat, ....


Warum soll bereits die erstmalige Anmeldung eine selbst veranlasste Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung sein? Das ist m.E. eine reine Vorbereitungshandlung zur Leistung "DVD beamen"


----------



## Riplex (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Jetzt schlägt es dem Fass entgültig dem Boden aus. Obwohl ich denen
die Einzugsermächtigung entzogen habe, haben die heute 134,70 € von
meinem Konto abgebucht. Ich hab natürlich direkt wieder
zurückgebucht.

Was soll ich machen ? 

Gibt es keine Musterbriefe wegen den versteckten Kosten von 90 €


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*



Riplex schrieb:


> Was soll ich machen ?


Wie bisher, immer wieder zurück buchen!





Riplex schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Musterbriefe...


Neee, weder hinsichtlich der Kosten noch was das Buchen angeht. Die machen doch eh, was sie wollen.


----------



## Riplex (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Ich hab jetzt meiner Bank den Auftrag gemailt, die Fa. BeamDVD für mein Konto zu sperren. Müsste doch eigentlich gehen, oder ?


----------



## Heiko (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

In der Regel: nein.


----------



## Riplex (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Also könne die solange versuchen Geld abzubuchen, wie die Lust haben ?


----------



## Heiko (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Bei den meisten Banken: ja.


----------



## dater (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Also bei der Sparkasse geht es nicht.Da kann man nur das Konto für alle Lastschriften sperren lassen.Dann man niemand mehr abbuchen.Für einen bestimmten Abbucher sperren geht leider nicht


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*



Riplex schrieb:


> Also könne die solange versuchen Geld abzubuchen, wie die Lust haben ?


jede  Rücklastschrift  kostet denen  aber Geld. Ein kleine "Strafe"  ist also jedesmal  drin.
Rücklastschrift  - Kredit-Engel.de


> Während dem Inhaber des belasteten Kontos bei einer Rücklastschrift keine unmittelbaren Kosten entstehen, hat der Einreichende ein Entgelt für die erfolglose Abbuchung zu zahlen.


----------



## Riplex (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Die gehen wahrscheinlich davon aus, das ich das Geld irgendwann nicht mehr zurückbuche oder wie ? Nachdem ich denen schriftlich per Einschreiben und Rückschein ja die Einzugsermächtigung entzogen habe, machen die sich doch Strafbar, oder ?


----------



## Reducal (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*



Riplex schrieb:


> Nachdem ich denen schriftlich per Einschreiben und Rückschein ja die Einzugsermächtigung entzogen habe, machen die sich doch Strafbar, oder ?


Grundsätzlich gesehen erstmal nicht. Jeder kann sich vom Konto eines anderen im ELV bedienen, wenn er der Annahme ist, dass eine Einzugsermächtigung für ihn vorliegt. Im Zweifelsfall kann der Kontoinhaber immer zurück buchen, was ihm letztlich die Möglichkeit offen hält, der Letztentscheidende zu sein. Solange diese Firma keine Bestätigung über dein Eingang des Entzugs der Einzugsermächtigung ausstößt, dürfte ein Nachweis schwierig sein, dass sie die Willenserklärung des Kontoinhabers überhaupt bekommen hat.
Strafrechtlich dürfte dem kaum anbei zu kommen sein. Aber zivil ginge sowas über Unterlassungserklärung, Schadenersatz bis hin zu einem gerichtlichen Verbot der Buchungshandlung. Bemühen muss sich darum aber der Kontoinhaber mittels Rechtsvertretung.


----------



## Heiko (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Naja, wenn ich weiß, dass ich keine Berechtigung habe und trotzdem abbuche, dann ist das auch nicht wirklich legal


----------



## c.garcia (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Guten Morgen,

wir möchten uns für die letzte Lastschrift entschuldigen. Diese geht auf eine technische Umstellung bei der Hausbank von Herrn C. zurück.

Tätigt ein Kunde einen aktiven Widerruf der gezogenen Lastschrift werten wir dies immer als Entzug der Einzugsermächtigung.

Durch die technische Umstellung bei einer Bank, sind uns zwei Datensätze aufgefallen, bei denen leider trotz aktivem Widerruf eine weitere Lastschrift gezogen wurde.

Der Fehler ist beseitigt und wird nicht wieder auftreten.

Bezogen auf das AGB Zitat von "Teleton" möchte ich darauf hinweisen dass dieser Abschnitt mit folgendem von Ihnen nicht zitiertem Satz endet: "Die Testmitgliedschaft nach Ziffer 5.1, 5.2 bleibt hiervon unberührt."


----------



## Riplex (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Was für eine Technische Umstellung bei meiner Hausbank ? 
Komisch das meine Hausbank davon nichts weiss. 
Mittlerweile hat mir meine Bank sogar geraten Strafanzeige zu stellen. 

Sie haben mir meinen Widerruf immer noch nicht bestätigt. Ich gehe davon aus, das in 1 Woche wahrscheinlich 160 € abgebucht werden von meinem Konto.
Wie gut das mich das zurückbuchen nur einen Klick kostet.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*



c.garcia schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wir möchten uns für die letzte Lastschrift entschuldigen. Diese geht auf eine technische Umstellung bei der Hausbank von Herrn C. zurück.



Man hat auch schon läuten hören, dass dieses Jahr der Osterhase akut erkrankt ist und daher dieses Mal vom Weihnachtsmann vertreten wird. :scherzkeks:

Laut Mitteilung des Kanzleramts ist aber die Versorgung der Bundesbürger mit Ostereiern dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt.


----------



## Teleton (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Warum so still auf die Frage mit den 90 Euro?



c.garcia schrieb:


> Bezogen auf das AGB Zitat von "Teleton" möchte ich darauf hinweisen dass dieser Abschnitt mit folgendem von Ihnen nicht zitiertem Satz endet: "Die Testmitgliedschaft nach Ziffer 5.1, 5.2 bleibt hiervon unberührt."


Ja stimmt,und was ändert das? Der Kunde hat nach den AGB also noch ein gesondertes zusätzliches Widerrufsrecht 





			
				5.2 AGB schrieb:
			
		

> Die Testmitgliedschaft kann vom Kunden jederzeit innerhalb von 14 Tagen ab Vertragsschluss widerrufen werden.


Dieser Widerruf kann nichts mit dem gesetzlichen Widerruf zu tun haben, da die Widerufsfrist des §355 BGB an die Erteilung der Belehrung anknüpft und nicht an den Vertragsschluss. Das sehen die AGB genauso konsequenterweise erfolgt dann in Ziffer 6.1 die Reglung des zweiten Widerrufsrechtes





			
				AGB 6.1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Kunde Verbraucher, kann es seine Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z.B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt frühestens am Tag nach Erhalt einer noch gesondert in Textform mitzuteilenden Widerrufsbelehrung, die BeamDVD dem Mitglied nach der Anmeldung per E-Mail zur Verfügung stellen wird.


Die Schaffung von zwei unterschiedlichen Widerrufsrechten halte ich für verwirrend und schon deshalb unzulässig.
Die Belehrung nur per E-Mail erfüllt nicht die Vorraussetzungen einer Mittteilung in Textform gem §355, es ist eine sog. Perpetuierung erforderlich.
Nach dem Wortlaut der AGB erlischt das gesetzliche Widerrufsrecht schon bei Anmeldung mit den erhaltenen Daten das "unberührt bleibende" vertragliche mit Zeitablauf. Und das ist eben Unsinn.


----------



## mi_do (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Hi, ich bin ebenfalls auf diese komische Masche hereingefallen.  Die dubiosen 90.-- € Einrichungsgebühren sind so platziert das man diese nur übersehen kann, was sicherlich auch so geplant ist sonst wären diese ja bei den anderen " Kosten " zu finden. Ich habe mir die Homepage dreimal angeschaut und erst dann ist mir diese " Klausel " überhaupt aufgefallen. Noch dazu ist diese Information nicht als Text sondern in einer Grafik enthalten was ebenfalls doch recht dubios ist.   Ich hatte mich am 24.01.2009 zum kostenlosen Test angemeldet, als der Dienst auf Winfuture beworben wurde. Jedoch habe ich noch nicht einmal diese " kostenlose " DVD ansehen können da man noch dazu eine Handynummer angeben muss für eine SMS mit einer PIN. Mein Handy ist schlicht und ergreifend deaktiviert da ich die Rechnung nicht bezahlen konnte also, also auch keine SMS und somit kein BeamtDVD. Es ist auch nirgends ersichtlich das für den Service ein Handy oder etwas benötigt wird für die Zusendung einer dubiosen Pin.  Dummerweise habe ich gerade echt andere Probleme und so einfach vergessen diesen Test, welchen ich nie genutzt habe, rechtzeitig zu kündigen. Heute welch Wunder wurden umgehend als Dank 119,70 € abgebucht. Ich habe den Vertrag widerrufen und der Einzugsermächtigung wiedersprochen. Ich befürchte das hier nun darauf herumgeritten wird das ich ja nicht rechtzeitig gekündigt hätte.   Was meint ihr soll ich machen, nicht bezahlen / bezahlen oder eine Anzeige erstatten wegen des Verdachts auf Betrug  ?


----------



## Teleton (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Hi mi_do,
die BeamDVDler schreiben in ihren AGB zum Thema "Widerrufsrecht" und "Fristbeginn"


> Ist der Kunde Verbraucher, kann es seine Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z.B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) widerrufen. Die Frist *beginnt frühestens* am Tag nach Erhalt einer noch gesondert in Textform mitzuteilenden Widerrufsbelehrung, die BeamDVD dem Mitglied nach der Anmeldung per E-Mail zur Verfügung stellen wird.


Mich würde interessieren: Hast Du so eine gesonderte Belehrung  erhalten, wenn ja auf einem dauerhaften Datenträger oder per E-Mail?

Hattest Du im Rahmen der Anmeldung eine Einzugsermächtigung erteilt?


----------



## mi_do (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Soweit ich noch weiß musste ich bei der Anmeldung meine Bankdaten angeben ( Altersverifizierung ). Eine Einzugsermächtigung habe ich, zumindest bewusst nicht erteilt. Ich habe ja noch nicht einmal die Möglichkeit gehabt das Paket zu wählen welches ich eventuell nutzten möchte. Ich habe mich zum kostenlosen Test angemeldet und mir die AGB's mehrmals durchgelesen, mann kennt ja diverse Nepper und Schlepper Seiten die solche Klauseln in den AGB verstecken aber das einzigste was ich finden konnte ist die Klausen   





> Die Testmitgliedschaft kann vom Kunden jederzeit innerhalb von 14 Tagen ab Vertragsschluss widerrufen werden. Erfolgt innerhalb dieses Zeitraums oder vor dem manuellen Anstoßen eines weiteren Verleihvorgangs kein Widerruf durch den Kunden, wird aus der Testmitgliedschaft automatisch eine kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft. Entscheidet sich der Kunde nicht für ein bestimmtes Leistungspaket entsprechend Ziffer 5.1, nutzt er mit Ablauf der Testmitgliedschaft automatisch sämtliche Leistungen im Flatratebasiertem Leistungspaket (unbegrenzte DVD Flatrate, bei monatlicher Abrechung für 29,70 Euro). Das eigene DVD-Remote-Laufwerk wird ausschließlich außerhalb der Testphase zum Selbstkostenpreis weiterberechnet.


  Wie gesagt habe ich gerade diverse andere Probleme wegen meines Job's und habe einfach vergessen diese Testmitgliedschaft innerhalb der 14 Tage zu kündigen als es mir heute einfiel war es schon zu spät und es wurde munter auf meinem Konto herumgebucht. Wie ebenfalls geschrieben konnte ich ja ohne Handy noch nicht einmal die Test DVD ansehen welche so angepriesen wird. Bei " DVD Remote zum Selbstkostenpreis " hätte ich vermutlich mehr aufpassen müssen, aber hier sind ja wenn überhaupt die 0,01 € je Stunde ersichtlich. Hier ist noch nicht einmal ersichtlich ob diese pro Nutzung oder pauschal für 31 Tage berechnet werden. Die dubiosen 90.-- € sind ja erst nach mehrfachem durchsehen der Seite heute überhaupt aufgefallen, In den AGB steht hiervon ja nichts, man wird schon wissen wieso.  Das einzigste was ich erhalten habe ich eine Mail bei der Anmeldung  





> Hallo ******,  deine Anmeldung bei www.beamdvd.de war erfolgreich! Von nun an kannst du dich mit deiner E-Mailadresse und folgendem Passwort einloggen.  Passwort: ****************  Viel Spass bei deinem Gratisfilm  Dein beamDVD Team.


  Sonst *nichts* ich fühle mich betrogen und ausgenommen. Es geht mir nicht einmal so um den einen Monat bis der Vertrag gekündigt werden könnte, das habe ich ja verpennt und würde es zähneknirschend sogar irgenwie bezahlen. Aber 90.-- € für nichts das ist doch wohl ein Witz, hier sollen die Benutzer wohl voll ausgenommen werden.


----------



## Teleton (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

@c.garcia
mi_do ist ein schönes Beispiel für meine obigen Ausführungen zur Intransparenz. Nach der verwirrenden Formulierung ihrer AGB erkennen die Verbraucher nämlich gar nicht, dass es zwei voneinander unabhängige 14tägige Widerrufsrechte gibt, einmal das vertraglich eingeräumte bezüglich der Testmitgliedschaft (Beginn Vertragsschluss) und das gesetzliche bezüglich des Vertrages (Fristbeginn Erteilung der ordnungsgemässen Belehrung). 


@mi_do


> ...das habe ich ja verpennt...


 Stopp, nicht so schnell. Lies Dir den Thread nochmal durch, alles was Du benötigst steht hier drin.


----------



## mi_do (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*



Teleton schrieb:


> ... Die Belehrung nur per E-Mail erfüllt nicht die Vorraussetzungen einer Mittteilung in Textform gem §355, es ist eine sog. Perpetuierung erforderlich.



Meinst du das ? Ich habe eine solche Belehrung nie erhalten in welcher Form auch immer. *Nur was soll ich nun tun*, wie gesagt habe heute per E-Mail und Einschreiben widerrufen aber die 14 Tage nach Anmeldung sind ja rum und ich befürchte hierauf wird man sich berufen da man ja wohl auf das Geld angewiesen ist, wenn man mit solchen " Methoden " arbeitet. Ich habe noch keine E-Mail Antwort von BeamDVD, ich habe heute Mittag mehrmals versucht dort anzurufen aber es geht immer nur ein AB dran und mit dem kann ich nichts klären.


----------



## Riplex (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Mein Einschreiben mit Rückschein ist übrigens ununterschrieben wiedergekommen bzw. auf der DeutschePost.de Webseite steht "Sendung zurück an Absender". Also gehe ich mal davon aus das es an der Adresse keinen gibt, der das Einschreiben unterschreiben könnte.
Wenn BeamDVD nochmal von meinem Konto abbucht, ist der nächste Weg für mich zur nächsten Polizeidienststelle.


----------



## Teleton (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

@mi_do
Lese Dir erstmal die allgemeinen Tipps am Anfang der Seite durch.Das dürfte reichen Die Geschichte mit dem Widerrufsrecht (bzw den zwei Widerrufsrechten) ist nur ein relativ unwichtiger Nebenkriegsschauplatz.  Juristisches Glasperlenspiel halt.





Ansonsten 


mi_do schrieb:


> aber die 14 Tage nach Anmeldung sind ja rum


Was bringt Dich auf die Idee, dass die Frist für die Ausübung des (gesetzlichen) Widerrufsrechtes mit der Anmeldung beginnt? Lies die AGB unter 6.1 und/oder §355 Abs.2 BGB


> und ich befürchte hierauf wird man sich berufen


Das denke ich auch, na und? Wird ja nicht richtiger oder falscher durch ein "sich berufen".


> ...ich habe heute Mittag mehrmals versucht dort anzurufen aber es geht immer nur ein AB dran und mit dem kann ich nichts klären...


Pfoten weg vom Telefon aus folgenden Gründen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/55884-opendownload-de-me-too-postings-17.html#post267968


@c.garcia
Es wäre schön wenn Sie am Beispiel von mi_do mal Ihre Rechtsauffassung zur Frage des Fristbeginns/Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechtes darlegen würden. Hat er nach Ihrer Rechtsansicht eins oder nicht?


----------



## Heiko (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Es ist bei diversen Unternehmen gängige Praxis, Einschreiben abzulehnen.


----------



## mi_do (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Na ja bisher auf meine E-Mail keine Reaktion was mich nicht wirklich verwundert. Die Deutsche Post sagt, welch Überraschung, folgendes:



> RM***********DE:
> Am 11.02.2009 konnte der Empfänger nicht angetroffen werden und wurde benachrichtigt. Die Sendung wird zur Abholung in der entsprechenden Filiale der Deutschen Post bereitgestellt.



Ich warte einfach mal ab, muss eben mein Konto immer wieder kontrollieren nicht das hier wild herumgebucht wird. Eine GmbH bei der telefonisch nur ein AB zu erreichen ist und keiner ein Einschreiben annehmen kann ( oder will ) wirklich seriös.


----------



## Black3Jack2 (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

hallo, 

auch mir ist es passiert wie mi_do. ich habe leider auch die gratis dvd gesehen. Vergessen widerruf einzulegen. 

nun schon die 4 Mail geschrieben mit kündigung. mein nächster schritt ist, morgen zur post und ein einschreiben mit rückschein zu schicken.

jetzt ist die frage soll ich zusätzlich mein geld zurückbuchen lassen bzw eine weiter mail aufsetzten in der ich den vertrag widerrufe? habe in den anderen mails kündigung als grund angegeben.

soll ich in dem schreiben per post lieber kündigung oder widerruf schreiben? oder beides?

gruß


----------



## Black3Jack2 (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

gab es schon ein ergebnis von mi_do oder riplex?


----------



## Riplex (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Gibt nix neues. Ausser das mein Einschreiben wirklich ungeöffnet zurückgekommen ist.
Es steht drauf "Empfänger benachrichtigt" und es wurde wohl 7 Tage bei der Post gebunkert. Abgeholt hat es dann niemand. 
Naja, wo nur ein Briefkasten hängt ist auch keiner zum Unterschreiben, bzw. Einschreiben abzuholen.
Ich denke mal das der Drahtzieher dieser Firma in Spanien oder so sitzt. 
Deswegen auch C. Caricia oder wie der Typ heisst.


----------



## mi_do (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Mein Einschreiben wurde wohl gestern bei der Post abgeholt. Ich habe aber weder auf das Einschreiben noch auf meine E-Mail eine Reaktion erhalten. 

Ich habe mir auch den Anmeldeprozess, nennen wir es, nochmal angeschaut. Die im Punk 6.1 genannte Wiederrufsbelehrung habe weder ich noch anderen Leute mit denen ich mich unterhalten habe, je erhalten. Man erhält lediglich die Anmeldung mit den Daten das war's, der Anbieter handelt hier also entgegen seiner eigenen AGB. 

Auch ist interessant das ich *mehrere* Leute die Seite gezeigt habe und *keiner* auf die Kosten von 90.-- € gestoßen ist. Jeder sieht zwar die automatische Verlängerung, welche auch recht umstritten ist, und die monatlichen Kosten welche in den AGB aufgeführt sind aber die gut versteckten Kosten von 90.-- € sieht keiner. Selbst wenn den Leuten lediglich die " Grafik " zeigt wird dies erst nach mehrmaligen Hinweisen überhaupt gesehen, da die Schrift nicht gerade groß ist und auch die Farbe sehr geschickt gewählt ist.

Wie gesagt ich habe die Buchung zurückgehen lassen und behalten mir weiterhin vor eine Strafanzeige zu erstatten, sollte der Anbieter weiterhin abbuchen oder auf seine dubiose Forderung bestehen.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*



Black3Jack2 schrieb:


> mein nächster schritt ist, morgen zur post und ein einschreiben mit rückschein zu schicken.


Bevor du das tust, lies dir das gründlich durch
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Black3Jack2 (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

so leute.. nach etwa 5 mails an den support, Freitag hats angefangen, kommt heute (16.02,09 um 22:49 Uhr) kommt dies Mail zur Kündigung:



> Sehr geehrte/r Herr XY,
> 
> hiermit bestätigen wir Ihre Kündigung zum 10.03.2009.
> Nach diesem Datum werden keine weiteren Posten mehr von Ihrem Konto eingezogen.
> ...


----------



## mi_do (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Na ja bei mir bisher keinerlei Reaktion. Interessant finde ich den Satz " Bis dahin bitten wir alle ausstehenden Posten weiterhin zu begleichen. " welche Kosten ? Zumindest bisher wurde mir nicht beantworten wann überhaupt ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, den ich wiederufen könnte. Aber *immerhin *bisher auch *keine weitere Abbuchung* mehr.


----------



## dvill (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

GEMA erwirkt einstweilige Verfügung gegen BeamDVD | Recht Medial


----------



## Teleton (8 Mai 2009)

*AW: BeamDVD.de*

Die Seite ist nicht mehr erreichbar, die Geschäftsidee scheint sich erledigt zu haben. Bei versteckten 90,-€  Laufwerkseinrichtungsgebühr m.E. auch nicht schade drum.


----------

